
Google Services Inaccessible Due to BGP Leak - eaguyhn
https://www.securityweek.com/google-services-inaccessible-due-bgp-leak
======
macintux
Ongoing discussion here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18439924](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18439924)

